# Sportswomens Clubs?



## SnowShoe (Jan 8, 2002)

Hi Everyone,

I'm relatively new to hunting although it is something I have been wanting to do for years. This past year I have finally been given the opportunity to enjoy this sport. I've gone bow and firearm hunting this year and really enjoyed it even though I have nothing to show for my patience aside from the beautiful memories of the deer I saw but did not shoot. 
I was wondering since I see all these "Sportsmans" clubs that seem to pretty much like the "boys clubhouses when we were kids" if there are any such clubs or groups for women? 

Thanks for any input

SnowShoe


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, SnowShoe-
Welcome to the site! As you spend more time here, you'll find that we have a number of female participants who post regularly..
I'm going to the Meet & Greet later tonight, where I anticipate meeting Neal from this site. His Mom (and Dad) are quite active in Safari Club Int'l; I'll ask him to speak with his Mom regarding your query....Good luck in your search!
Les


----------



## Aspen Hill Adventures (Feb 25, 2001)

SnowShoe,

I'll second Safari Club, I am a member of the Flint Chapter. It is very welcoming plus it supports hunting and conservation big time. I have met many people there who have become great friends. I also attend events with the Detroit Chapter of SCI, they are having their wild game banquet Saturday night. If that is something you are real interested in I can see if tickets are still available. Send me an email. SCI clubs tend to be very active.

Look at some of the local clubs. I joined Oakland County Sportsman's Club in Clarkston last year. They are also a great group of people. Not a lot of lady members but we are welcome to join. The archery leagues are a blast and there is a lot of sub-clubs to get involved with. There may be some in your area too, check your phone book.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Welcome Snowshoe~ I'll just double what Aspen said. The Detroit Chapter only has a few tickets left for their event. Call me if you are interested. In early April The S.E. Bowhunters chapter (my favorite) is having their banquet. My # is 248-585-1415 weekdays.

Aspen~ Look me up at the events on Saturday. I will be at the seminars early in the day and also at the dinner. Are you exhibiting there? If you need any tickets to the Friday nite VIP outfitters dinner, let me know...I have some extras.

Neal


----------



## Aspen Hill Adventures (Feb 25, 2001)

Neal,

I have a ticket for Friday night too. I am not familiar with Sterling Heights so I hope I can find the venue. Yep, we should definitly meet up! Are you planning on bidding on any hunts? I have a list and looked it over. Looks like some good opportunities there! I'm not exhibiting, just going to support the cause plus one of my co-workers is an SCI Detroit member. My chapter, Flint, is also having it's fund raiser in April. 

Looking forward to meeting another Mich-Sports Member!


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Ann~ I will be at table #41. If you can't find me go to the Sables booth....my mom will be running it or give me your table # and I'll stop by. The venue is right on the corner of Van **** and 15 mile rd. The address is 34911 Van ****.

I usually purchase my hunts at the Bowhunters banquet, unfortunately I believe that flint and the bowhunters is on the same night this year. Looking forward to meeting you.

Neal


----------



## Aspen Hill Adventures (Feb 25, 2001)

Neal, I am at table 63 on Saturday night. I'll be at the Friday evening event too. See ya there!


----------

